# Soon To Be New Gun Owner



## gungho84 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've never owned my own gun except for a 30-30 Winchester lever action I use for deer hunting.

I'll be purchasing my first handgun real soon, and I was wondering if reloading would be a good investment for me?

Since my first handgun I am planning for self defense (going to be taking concealed carry class in Ocotober) I really want know the gun inside and out, meaning I want to fire it constantly and be able to have no qualms when I go to draw it. So I'm going to need to put a lot of ammunition through it to achieve such familiarity with the gun.

I don't have a huge budget, so I'd not be buying the newest state of the art reloading equipment. However, I might be able to adjust my budget if enough people suggest that reloading is well worth the investment.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Reloading is a great idea! A Lee reloading package can be had for under $100 and will work just fine for a beginner.
9mm,40s&w,38 special and 357mag can be reloaded fairly cheap. Primers are hard to find at the moment,but once fired 9mm and 40cal cases are dirt cheap, along with 45acp cases. Powder goes along way in handgun rounds...I think you can get around 1000 or more per pound of powder when reloading 9mm(depends on selected powder and charge wt).

It also gives you something to do all winter and on rainy days.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi and welcome to this forumn - I think you gonna like it here.

Reloading is fun and you can save some money if you shoot a lot.

Be sure to get the proper traing - reloading can be dangerious if done wrong.

Good luck.

:smt1099


----------

